# Auto World Thunderjets Release 13 Review



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Another one posted. Check the link below.

Auto World Thunderjets Release 13 Review

-Paul


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

Nice looking cars. Thanks for the review, as always, Paul!


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Darn , missed that group altogether.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

wheelszk said:


> Darn , missed that group altogether.




Ya gotta keep in touch with wheelz63 there bub 

He get's all the new releases and has em priced to sell too!!!!


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Sorry Joe, to busy working.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

wheelszk said:


> Sorry Joe, to busy working.


Ouch!!!!


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Looks nice...*

Those look nice...
And how well do the AW chassis run these days?

Scott


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

AW T-Jets have been running alot better since they added the Neo Traction magnet-Ultra G chassis, which covers up the same old problems they had before...


----------



## A/GS (Jul 10, 2014)

Some really nice cars to be had in this release. Something for everyone; I got 2 of the flat black Willys Coupes. I believe this is the first time they've been released in flat black, very cool. Also picked up the black Ford Fairlane. Had to limit the amount I could get due to the Indy set release. Excellent photo and review. :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## hartracerman (Jan 9, 2005)

*charger*

when is AW going to realize that the t-jet charger is a 68 not a69?


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

69 had a split in the grill, 68 did not. Either way, AW repeated the mistake Aurora did with the 3 round tail lights instead of the bar shaped lights on the 69.

-Paul


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

LOL- and when is Auto World gonna stop labeling(they haven't released it recently) the '70 Chevelle- as a '68 !


----------

